# This awaits me on Saturday night :)



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am going to this show and I am taking my nephew lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awesome to see live! The guys in the band are extremely talented. I saw them at a Jagermeister tour w/ Slayer, Arch Enemy & Dry Kill Logic back in '03 or '04

AMAZING show & it's awesome to see a petite woman make it big in such a male dominated industry, LOVE Arch Enemy


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

YOu saw Hatebreed? wow I thought I was the only that liked this music here  E-town concrete is also playing that night which I am psyched to see.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ahhhh i wanna goo, hey david come pick me up for the show to!!!! heck no your not the only one this is my music
LG- Arch Enemy is amazing that chick rocks on so many levels i can't even begin to tell you my awe of her


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea they put on a good show I caught them once out here at Ozzfest  I'm sure you'll have a ton of fun. I'm going to Reno on the 30th to see Ozzy and Slash  I'm so excited I can't wait.

@ Lex I just went to see Slayer for the 4th time in July, they played Mayhem Fest with Manson. They were freakin amazing.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aireal said:


> ahhhh i wanna goo, hey david come pick me up for the show to!!!! heck no your not the only one this is my music
> LG- Arch Enemy is amazing that chick rocks on so many levels i can't even begin to tell you my awe of her




I gotta look up this arch enemy band you guys are talking about..


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

GASP
seriously David get to it man she is amazing!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Oh yea they put on a good show I caught them once out here at Ozzfest  I'm sure you'll have a ton of fun. I'm going to Reno on the 30th to see Ozzy and Slash  I'm so excited I can't wait.
> 
> @ Lex I just went to see Slayer for the 4th time in July, they played Mayhem Fest with Manson. They were freakin amazing.


THis is my 2nd time seeing them live. the first time I was in 8th grade haha

Another member with excellent musical taste I like you


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aireal said:


> GASP
> seriously David get to it man she is amazing!!!


I will  I gotta check her out.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

enjoy the weekend ladies I am out


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

make sure you do and tell us how you like her  side note i may not be your friend anymore if you don't respect that chica lol jk but seriously hearing those vocals come out of that women is truly something to behold

you to!! give us updates on monday please


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> THis is my 2nd time seeing them live. the first time I was in 8th grade haha
> 
> Another member with excellent musical taste I like you


 I love going to concerts that's one of my favorite things ever to do. The last amazing show I saw was Floater. If you haven't heard them you should check them out. I think you'd like  This is one of my very favorite songs from them.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

They sound like a good band - reminds me of pink floyd/sublime clashed :thumbsup:

One of my fave Arch Enemy songs - mid solo = awesomeness 





@ Aireal - I knew I liked ya girl :roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice. Here's another one I really like, there's a lot of really great songs from them but they have all some sorts of bad words in em


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

lex-yes that is def one of her best, glad to hear there are still some people out there with good taste in music  I hate that they have taken metal off air here it stupid


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wait what? Taken metal off air, this is not a world I wanna live in *gasp* 
Run out west as fast as you can, we still love metal


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm commin!!!!! yes it depresses me, only place i can get metal is online even my ipod just has whine idiot on it since my friend sincd (however you spell it) and i don't have an itunes or anything 
my goal is to find a friend that does and has my taste in music that will let me steal there lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Have fun and let us know how it went.

They don't play metal here either.Their version of metal is Nickelback (barf).So it's always way after a new song or band comes out that I actually hear it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Aireal said:


> lex-yes that is def one of her best, glad to hear there are still some people out there with good taste in music  I hate that they have taken metal off air here it stupid


MhM - the lyrics are great & no bad words . I was front row & she blew a kiss @ me & my friend ... I don't swing that way but still it was pretty friggin awesome

Seriously?? We finally have Saturday nights w/ Metal Mick on the buzz, started a few years ago... But it starts at like 10pm lol, You'd think Jacksonville being a college town they'd play metal, lol...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG you guys are being deprived that's so not cool.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> OMG you guys are being deprived that's so not cool.


For real! Most ppl are 'trendy' & stuck in pop culture... It's all booty shakin club music

This is what you hear on the radio :S




I actually like that song though, LoL

Though Gainesville & Tampa have decent radio play... For the time being I just subject myself to the old school cd, lol... Which I upload to mp3


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

yes it is frustrating people think crap like nickelback is metal here to, dude i would LOOOVE to see her live, ugh i don't go to concerts but then there are no good ones around here, dude if ever they come around again pm me i will totally drive 4 hr for a good concert!

kg ya we are missing out it is very sad i hate it


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

there are several good concerts that go on in west palm. The best are typically in Orlando or Tampa though... Sometimes in Miami xP - ugghh...

That concert was up in Maine (lived there temporarily)... Been out of the 'music scene' for awhile but if I hear of anything I'll let ya know.


----------

